# Bbq sauce:



## jonesvilletexas (Jun 21, 2009)

1 gallon vinegar 

3/4 cup salt 

2 tablespoons red pepper 

3 tablespoons red pepper flakes 

1 cup firmly packed brown sugar or 1/2 cup molasses 

Combine all ingredients; mix well. allow to stand 4 hours before using. 

Yield: about 1 gallon.


----------



## TexMass (Dec 31, 2009)

That sounds very tasty, I'll have to try it.  Does it strip paint too?


----------



## js4253 (Dec 31, 2009)

TexMass said:


> That sounds very tasty, I'll have to try it.  Does it strip paint too?


 
It might cure a yeast infection.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 2, 2010)

I use it for pink eye!


----------



## Papatom (Mar 17, 2010)

jonesvilletexas said:


> 1 gallon vinegar
> 
> 3/4 cup salt
> 
> ...


 
Is the 2 tablespoons red pepper, chili pepper? Or just the red pepper you can buy in tins?


----------



## JTM (Mar 17, 2010)

what do you think about skippin the flakes and just adding more of the red pepper?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 18, 2010)

The red pepper flakes are a must.


----------



## JTM (Mar 18, 2010)

how come?  maybe i should just try both?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 18, 2010)

I have found that the flakes seem to add that extra punch, when you bit into one.


----------

